# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Mijn vrouw heeft geen zin in sex

## ahage

Wie kan me helpen.

Mijn vrouw heeft geen zin in sex.
Ik houd veel van mijn vrouw, en heb veel behoefte aan intimiteid en sex.
Al ongeveer 8 jaar heeft ze geen zin meer in sex.
Dit begon na de geboorte van ons eerste kind.
Het is niet zo dat we geen sex hebben, dit doet ze dan voor mij.
Maar het gaat totaal niet spontaan, en naar hinds luisterd ze niet.
Ik vind haar mooi, en wil haar graag aanraken en strelen.
Zelf vind ze niet mooi aan zich zelf.
Een kort beeld van haar: individualistie type, kan zich niet of moeilijk in anderen verplaatsen, en zal haar problemen niet toe geven.
Wij zijn al bij profecionele hulp geweest, maar dat maakte het er niet beter op.
Zelf gelooft ze niet in de pysiologie, en zal niet naar "z'n iemand"toe gaan.
Wie kan mij helpen, of heeft dit meegemaakt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ahage,

Jammer dat de intimiteit en sex op zo'n laag pitje staan en er geen spontaniteit meer inzit.
Kan het zijn dat je vrouw bang is geworden om sex te hebben of dat het na de geboorte pijn deed of anders voor haar aanvoelde dan voorheen?
Er zijn meerdere topics over geen zin in sex; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2613, http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5616, http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=333 misschien dat je daar tips vindt of in elk geval steun vind bij lotgenoten?
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat het tussen jou en je vrouw weer intiemer en spontaner wordt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Gozer1987

Ik wens je veel succesen sterkte, lees mijn topic onder seksualiteit mannen: "pro leem met vriendin seksueel verlangen e.d."

misschien werkt bijv. Afspreken dat je een maand geen seks mag hebben wel als tip bijvoorbeeld.

Ik hoop dat je er samen uit kan komen!


Mvg

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo ahage,

Is er inmiddels al verbetering in de situatie?
Ik hoop dat jullie er samen uitkomen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Ahage,

Misschien een hele gekke vraag hoor: heb je wel eens aan je vrouw gevraagd wat de reden is? Het kan natuurlijk van alles zijn en als vrouw kan ik zeggen dat het bij ons toch vaak tussen de oren zit. Met andere woorden, als we ons bijvoorbeeld niet lekker in ons vel vinden zitten (je geeft al aan dat ze niet tevreden is met zichzelf), dan zal er ook geen sex van komen. Logisch voor vrouwen.

Groetjes

----------

